# Suche Saia-Burgess PG5 Programmierer



## dr.hareg (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
suchen einen sehr guten Saia-Burgess PG5 Programmierer der sich zutraut sich in ein altes Projekt (Programm vorhanden) einzuarbeiten und Änderungen durchzuführen. Wer sich sowas zutraut bitte melden ich gebe es dann an meinen Vorgesetzten weiter. Es handelt sich übrigens um Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, der Programmierer der das ganze vorher gemacht hat steht uns leider nicht mehr zur Verfügung und ist auch nicht auffindbar.

MfG Gerhard


----------



## dr.hareg (28 Januar 2010)

*Push*

Ist denn niemand hier der sich mit dem m......st auskennt??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich kennen mich zwar auch nicht aus, aber das passende Vertriebsbüro 
von Saia müsste  ja  Kontakte herstellen können:

http://www.saia-pcd.com/de/about_controls/locations/germany/contact_persons/Pages/sales.aspx


----------



## RobiHerb (29 Januar 2010)

*Pn*

Ich habe dem Themenstarter eine Private Nachricht gesendet.


----------



## uncle_tom (29 Januar 2010)

dr.hareg schrieb:


> der Programmierer der das ganze vorher gemacht hat steht uns leider nicht mehr zur Verfügung und ist auch nicht auffindbar.
> MfG Gerhard



LOL *ROFL*

das Programm würde mich mal interessieren.

Wahrscheinlich ist es dann eh besser, wenn man das ganze in die Tonne tritt und neu aufsetzt. Mit solchen Problemen bzw. Experten hab ich es leider auch des öfteren zu tun.

Ich kenn mich übrigens auch mit Saia PG3/4/5 aus - hab aber selber genug um die Ohren 

uncle_tom


----------



## jonny_b (29 Januar 2010)

Guten Abend, gute Nacht mit Rosen bedacht..

Hat es Sinn, das ganze umzubauen auf Forumskompatible Steuerungen.
Es könnten dann 'schöne' Regler realisiert werden.
Ausserdem ....

AchWas 
jb


----------



## dr.hareg (29 Januar 2010)

Danke erstmal das sich doch welche melden, hab die kontaktdaten mal weitergeleitet an meinen chef und wir haben dabei auch nochmal drüber gesprochen ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre es neu aufzusetzen da wir sonst alles vom großen s haben (leider). Bei den Anlagen mit großen Änderungen wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen bei kleinen Änderungen werden wir das ganze dann wohl von extern machen lassen.

Grüße Gerhard


----------



## ibz (18 Juni 2010)

*Saia PG5*

Hallo
Habe erst gerade Ihre Anfrage gesehen. Ja ich kenne mich recht gut mit Saia PG5 aus. Saia ist eine super dauerhafte SPS und überlebt sehr oft die Programmierer. Ich bin Maschinenbauingenieur und selbstständiger SPS Programmierer und bin ab und zu in D tätig. Komme aber aus der Schweiz. Falls es noch aktuell ist, was müssen Sie denn machen? 
MfG
Urs Zulauf
Ingenieurbüro Zulauf
Obere Aeschstrasse 13
8834 Schindellegi
ib-zulauf@bluewin.ch


----------

